# Amazing Stuntman



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2559551/amazing_stuntman/]Amazing Stuntman - Video[/ame]


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 4, 2009)

Is he part rubber? It's amazing the control he has.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 4, 2009)

I seem to recall the Star Wars fanfilm those lightsaber moves were taken from... I think I saw it before...


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 4, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## DonP (Apr 4, 2009)

Rubber? the guy has to be solid flexible muscle. Wow the human Body is an amazing design of God


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 4, 2009)

Bored, athletic former Soviet gymnasts apparently invented a sport called Freerunning that first made moves like this popular.

It got a lot of interest online, and has been featured in a number of movies (bad guys doing it in the mall in Paul Blart: Mall Cop being the first that comes to my mind).

If the definition of athleticism is a summation of flexibility, speed, strength, power and coordination - then these guys could possibly rank as some of the best athletes on earth.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KSr1pozm6Y"]YouTube - free running[/ame]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 4, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Amazing Stuntman - Video



I wish I could do that. 


Imagine if criminals were like that... in an urban environment... the cops would NEVER catch them.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 4, 2009)

I prefer trying to do mind stunts.


----------



## DonP (Apr 4, 2009)

Modern day Ninjas. Nothing stops them. 

I heard this was started by street thieves running from police. 

Then just became an agility sport.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel 
really
really
really
_really_
out of shape.

And I'm only 19.


----------

